# Which day do you scan for pregnancy?



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

From mating? People seem to have different opinons.

Thnaks!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

my scan man always likes day 30 or just a few days over  what day is she now?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Between 28 and 32 days from ovulation is the best time


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

shes 28 tomorrow!

so monday/tuesday.

My gosh, I'm so nervous!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

her lower nipples are slightly more protruding and pinker and shes had clear odourless discharge.

she also been really sort of clingy and rolling on her back desperate for belly rubs!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

28-32 days via sheep scanner


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

same as the others around 28 days

sounds like she is but it will be nice have a scan just to make sure


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

My vet wont scan before 5 weeks.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Over 30 days most vet or sheep scanners like to do 

I never cant wait and get my scanned at 24 days just to know yes or no then for numbers do after 30 days


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I just rang our loca vets and said shes on day 30 Monday and they said bring her in a week! so 37 days, surely thats not right?

Shall I ring elsewhere? can't get sheep scan done, am in middle of big city - no sheep round here!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> I just rang our loca vets and said shes on day 30 Monday and they said bring her in a week! so 37 days, surely thats not right?
> 
> Shall I ring elsewhere? can't get sheep scan done, am in middle of big city - no sheep round here!


No sheep round here LOL

I live in gravesend,kent and my scanner comes from bedfordshire 
I think she travels anywhere


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Rang 3 local vets and they have all said 5 weeks !


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

5 Weeks is very inaccurate time for getting anything other than conformation of pregnancy. You want a rough headcount, if only to rule out a singleton


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> 5 Weeks is very inaccurate time for getting anything other than conformation of pregnancy. You want a rough headcount, if only to rule out a singleton


Sorry Tanya, you mean its too early for anything other than confirmation? what day would you suggest?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> Sorry Tanya, you mean its too early for anything other than confirmation? what day would you suggest?


i think what tanya means is it is easier to see individual puppies around 30 -32 days .at 5 weeks it is more harder to actually head count but would just confirm pregnancy.
my scanner is in ashford in kent, not sure how far he travels though?
try googling mobile scanner in your area?


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah I see, so its easier to see individual pups now rather than at 5 weeks it just being a pile of pups?

I will try to get her seen Monday then I think.

I've googled scanners in our area but there only 1 bloke who seems to do it who charges £65 and doesn't actually list his qualifications so i think I'd rather take her to the vets for £40.

Might ring round a few more come monday.

Ours just didn't sound confident at all.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> Ah I see, so its easier to see individual pups now rather than at 5 weeks it just being a pile of pups?
> 
> I will try to get her seen Monday then I think.
> 
> ...


yes, i would ring around,£65 is a lot, mine charges £20 but does go all over the place but obviously its dearer the further he goes


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It is definitely worth travelling for if you find the right one. Until we moved house we were travelling 2 hours for the scanner. We have sinced moved closer to the same scanner and now she's only half an hour away. :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> It is definitely worth travelling for if you find the right one. Until we moved house we were travelling 2 hours for the scanner. We have sinced moved closer to the same scanner and now she's only half an hour away. :thumbup:


mine is 5 minutes away which is fantastic:thumbup: and he even scans after the birth to make sure nothing is still there and charges me nothing for doing it


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow they sound fantastic.

:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> Wow they sound fantastic.
> 
> :thumbup:


a good one is worth their weight in gold:thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> mine is 5 minutes away which is fantastic:thumbup: and he even scans after the birth to make sure nothing is still there and charges me nothing for doing it


do you use Mike?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> do you use Mike?


Yes, he is brilliant even when i am a pain in the a**e  and his hog roasts are fantastic:thumbup: i guessed you used him too


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> Yes, he is brilliant even when i am a pain in the a**e  and his hog roasts are fantastic:thumbup: i guessed you used him too


i have done cos he's near me but the buggers always in NZ when i want a bitch scanned lol so use Liz instead.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> i have done cos he's near me but the buggers always in NZ when i want a bitch scanned lol so use Liz instead.


lol yes i think i time my puppies for when he is here i did use liz once ( mike was in nz ) he is very good though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my lot only come in season in June and whelp august so he's never been here in recent years lol. think last time i used him was 8 years ago when my bitch whelped in May.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> my lot only come in season in June and whelp august so he's never been here in recent years lol. think last time i used him was 8 years ago when my bitch whelped in May.


 perhaps they dont like him no seriously i know what you mean, its usually june to august he goes isnt it well, he is doing our hog roast the end of this month,its lovely:thumbup: i will mention you


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> perhaps they dont like him no seriously i know what you mean, its usually june to august he goes isnt it well, he is doing our hog roast the end of this month,its lovely:thumbup: i will mention you


my husband calls him the bloke with the ghost buster machine lol. hog roast lol sounds yummy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> my husband calls him the bloke with the ghost buster machine lol. hog roast lol sounds yummy


thats what my oh call him as well:thumbup: yes roll on next couple of weeks as long as i get my crackling i dont care


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> thats what my oh call him as well:thumbup: yes roll on next couple of weeks as long as i get my crackling i dont care


lol:thumbup: well enjoy x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> Ah I see, so its easier to see individual pups now rather than at 5 weeks it just being a pile of pups?
> 
> I will try to get her seen Monday then I think.
> 
> ...


I payed £80 for her scan


----------



## PointerPerson (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello everyone

I'm new to this forum - just happily stumbled upon it when searching for a mobile scanner in Kent as my friend has a bitch she is keen to get scanned by someone who really knows their business and from all accounts vets aren't always the best for this! Her bitch is 24 days after mating - her vet told her to come back when she is 5 weeks in...which, judging by what's been written on this thread, is the standard vet recommendation. 

Any way, I noticed at least 2 of you who use good mobile scanners live in Kent - Please is there any chance of you giving me their contact details, I'd be very grateful.

With thanks
Lorna


----------

